# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Where is everyone?!

## adam562

Hey! Come on guys, lets keep this forum going!!    ::    Ive been learning Serbian/Croatian at uni for a year now and this would be a cool place to meet fellow Slavophiles!   ::    Adam

----------


## Tambakis

Not too many people frequent this particular forum, lord knows I'd love if they did. Where are you going to school? I havn't decided if I'm going to study Russian or Serbian in college, I might tackle both. I'll be traveling to Belgrade summer after next with some friends and they also have family around Boka Kotor in Montenegro. So we'll probably stay with them for a while.

----------


## adam562

I study Serbian/Croatian at university in Nottingham, England.   I also study Russian as a minor subject, and will be doing Polish next year.  I too am going to Belgrade, to a language course this September and then to the University of Belgrade for a year, in a year and a half.  Kotor, I travelled there last year, its beautiful!    ::    It would be good if more people posted here!  Where are you all!??  Adam

----------


## Pravit

Tambakis, just curious, where'd you get such an interest in learning Serbian/Croatian?

----------


## Tambakis

I honestly don't know. It was the first slavic language that I had any interest in, and i couldn't find many resources at the time. So I kind of stopped looking into it. And about 70% of the slavs at my church are Serbian or Montenegrin. I had the babas always poking me and saying random things to me in their respective languages since before I can remember. Now they're trying to set me up with really old dudes...ew. So I have to know how to say no. I guess its because I could understand most of what they were saying to me, I just couldn't exactly respond.  
Btw, have you seen the countries? Beautiful. I can't wait to go.

----------


## Tambakis

> I too am going to Belgrade, to a language course this September and then to the University of Belgrade for a year, in a year and a half.

 A friend of mine has an uncle who works at the language institute in Niš. he was telling me about some summer program they have there. I've been thinking about checking it out. He also told me about something similar at the University of Belgrade, d'you know anything about that?

----------


## adam562

Unfortunately, I dont know a great deal about the summer course thing we're going on.  Im presuming it IS the University of Belgrade one because we are staying in their halls of residence.  I do know that we will be learning more language, and building our skills - also some folk dancing I believe!!  I dont know if your question was directed at me, but I have travelled to Croatia, Slovenia, Bosnia and Montenegro twice now, all the countries are very beautiful, friendly and lots of fun!  You'll love it there, I know I do!!   ::    How much of the language do you know?  Adam   ::

----------


## Tambakis

I can understand spoken Montenegrin and I'm sorta able to spit some stuff out, I'm not doing to great in the whole 'have a conversation with X' I ca get along fairly well though. I'm really just now starting to get into most of it. I've been on a break from really learning anything.

----------

